# I cried- Cat trying to save it's friend



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BlAui75C5s&feature=related

I thought I wasn't going to cry. I didn't even have the sound on. But I got towards the end and started bawling.


----------



## Jude (Aug 17, 2010)

The sound even made it more sad. I cried, too. Usually you see this type of thing in movies. Seeing it happen in real life is just depressing.

Of course I'm a derpy person anyway, so it's all good.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2010)

Old news. And it wasn't trying to save her, it was trying to sex her. The music (and derpy people) make it seem sad


----------



## Shico (Aug 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Old news. And it wasn't trying to save her, it was trying to sex her. The music (and derpy people) make it seem sad


Sadly I have to agree, the cat's behavior is the same as when they mate (they bite the neck, and often do paw at the female and they act all sweet and cuddly when trying to woo the girl) chances are the dead cat was in heat, and male cats get really dumb around a female in heat because the pheromones drive them nuts.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Old news. And it wasn't trying to save her, it was trying to sex her. The music (and derpy people) make it seem sad


 
No it wasn't.  The "kneading" thing is not about sexing.  Affection to some extent but not sex.

It's sorta sad.  Animals don't quite understand death and dying the same way we do.  Why was no one going out to check if the non-responsive cat was alive or not, anyway? Not that there's anything that can be DONE, necessarily, but still... at the very least leaving a dead/dying cat just lying there is not a particularly good idea.

EDIT: k, some of the OTHER things the cat is doing DO indicate sexual intentions.

This cat is a necrophiliac.

edit 2: what makes people think that cats understand their own anatomy well enough to even BEGIN to know how to perform "CPR"? The kneading-paws thing is something you see in kittens when they're nursing, in cats of all ages when they are being affectionate (my cat does it to me often)... never seen it as "foreplay" before, but hey.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, that cat is just trying to have sex with the dead one. He even humps a little bit there near the beginning.

It's just the music and useless people that make it sad. See, not so bad this way.


----------



## Shico (Aug 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> edit 2: what makes people think that cats understand their own anatomy well enough to even BEGIN to know how to perform "CPR"? The kneading-paws thing is something you see in kittens when they're nursing, in cats of all ages when they are being affectionate (my cat does it to me often)... never seen it as "foreplay" before, but hey.




I have seen it as foreplay .__. there are lots of stray cats around here so I get more exposure than I'd like.
I found it quite unsettling the first time I sw it because I was no longer able to look at my pet cats kneading my tummy quite the same way again DX


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Yeah, that cat is just trying to have sex with the dead one. He even humps a little bit there near the beginning.
> 
> It's just the music and useless people that make it sad. See, not so bad this way.


 
OH MY GOD XD


----------



## Candy (Aug 17, 2010)

Despite normal behavior, I'll try no to believe he was trying to have sex with it. xP But I wouldn't know. Even so, I still think it's sad.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Read the comments here and not going to watch the video :c


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember this video..poor kitty.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

Necrophilia.... ftw?


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 17, 2010)

Reading the comments the video has is quite entertaining. If anyone told them that the cat was trying to mate with the dead one I think they'd hunt them down.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2010)

I've gotten good at not allowing myself to feel any emotion I don't want to, and this is just more training for when my own cat eventually dies (which at like 15 could practically be any day now).


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I've gotten good at not allowing myself to feel any emotion I don't want to, and this is just more training for when my own cat eventually dies (which at like 15 could practically be any day now).


 This is so sad :c


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is so sad :c


 
How? Seriously, I spent the better part of the time we've had her (from the time I was 12 up until about a year ago) deluding myself into believing animals can really love humans the way humans love them. It was a stupid mentality I learned from my mother, and I knew I'd made progress when I was actually _glad_ that annoying, retarded dalmatian of hers finally died. I hardly get to visit her anymore as it is and when I do, sometimes she doesn't even recognize me at first, so it's for the best.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

It's sad because you're training yourself not to love something that you would otherwise. I don't see what _isn't _sad about that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's sad because you're training yourself not to love something that you would otherwise. I don't see what _isn't _sad about that.


 
Look at it this way. That "love" as you call it is one of the main reasons I didn't move out of my parents' house until it was almost too late, even though other options _were_ there. You think I don't still care about her? I do, but the reality is I'm most likely going to outlive her, and to hear mom tell it, she's not quite as happy since I left. Fuck, it's not worth it to try to salvage years long friendships with _people_ at a certain point once people and circumstances change enough, and I've grown to accept that, finally. I don't think it's any coincidence that I was a fucking *doormat* for people the entire time my life revolved around a pet.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

It's also sad in the pity way that you let your life revolve around it, but that doesn't make it not sad that you're trying not to love it when deep down inside you do. I'm not saying that you should dedicate your life to it, but I sympathize with you in the whole "trying to not care so it doesn't hurt as much" way.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2010)

It mildly amuses me the way some of you get all misty eyed over the demise of a cat that has no attachment to you beyond a YouTube vid.  I have had many cats who I was attached to emotionally (not all of them were MY cats, but hey) and when they passed it was sad, but I didn't turn into a sobbing gibbering idiot.  I shudder to think what some of you people would do if your OWN pets expired.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

It could have been worse, Tycho.

Could have been a wolf or fox dying.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's also sad in the pity way that you let your life revolve around it, but that doesn't make it not sad that you're trying not to love it when deep down inside you do. I'm not saying that you should dedicate your life to it, but I sympathize with you in the whole "trying to not care so it doesn't hurt as much" way.


 
At the time we got her, all the other pets were really my mom's pets, and she was the first one that actually took to me more than mom. This was during a point in my life when I felt like I had absolutely no friends and pretty much didn't, and it was also when I first started wondering if not having the same familial bonds most kids at my school had (not just with their parents, but with _each other_. It's a really small town) was part of the reason I was so fucked up. Honestly, I *wanted* to commit suicide or run away from home or something, and this was before Linkin Park and emo was making it a *virtue*, so I couldn't even talk to anyone about it, really. But of course, believing as I did that pets really do get as attached to humans as we do to them, I wasn't going to "hurt" her like that, and so I never did anything overly drastic out of my anger/misery (well, until about two years later, but at least I wasn't _trying_ to injure myself when I did) and went on to live a more or less stable life. It's hard *not* to be that loyal to someone you think came into your life and all but saved it, or at least made you a better person enough to save yourself just by being the responsibility you needed when you needed it most. Kinda like what some people's first job is like - which btw came like a year later. I was kinda emotionally growth-stunted in some ways, but in a way, I needed to be just to maintain. And I've since begun the process of growing up _late_ to balance out the ways I grew up _too soon_, if that makes any sense.

You wouldn't be able to relate.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You wouldn't be able to relate.


 Truths. I haven't really had any issues in my life and I'm not going to pretend to be able to empathize, but I still sympathize for you, WB. I kind of see why you're so cynical sometimes, even if I disagree with that cynicism.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

I remember how I felt even the day before we got rid of Miles. That really sucked. 

I had to keep myself from breaking down in the middle of band practice. The day of I think I cried for most of the day. (Note: We didn't take them to a shelter, we just let them loose near the house.)

Though the next day when I saw Miles hiding under our porch, that made me feel so much better. Still cried though.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2010)

Ticon said:


> It could have been worse, Tycho.
> 
> Could have been a wolf or fox dying.


 
Actually seeing an animal in pain and suffering would set me off.  Seeing a dead animal is kind of a "well, shit, that sucks, moving along" thing unless I have/had a emotional bond with that animal.  But active pain and suffering makes me angry, frustrated and sad all at once, it can set me off.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Truths. I haven't really had any issues in my life and I'm not going to pretend to be able to empathize, but I still sympathize for you, WB. I kind of see why you're so cynical sometimes, even if I disagree with that cynicism.


 
Y'know, there's a really bad kind of cynicism, and that's not the kind I practice. It's the kind where you tell yourself everyone in the world would just as soon kill you and run off with the fillings from your teeth given half the chance - and make that your justification to pretty much do the same to them. I just protect myself, nothing more, nothing less, and when I can help it, I help _others_. I'm really closer to the classic *Greek* cynics... minus the whole public masturbation thing...


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2010)

While we're sharing pet stories, I used to have a cat named Tigger (loloriginal) when I was little. He was never very social to me, except during mornings or when I was feeling sick. He would come over and headbump me and I would hug him and hold him and not even feel sick anymore. We got him at the humane society after we had seen a cat with similar markings run around outside our house all the time. I always told myself it was the same cat, but it probably wasn't and I was probably just too young to notice the difference. Anyways, so fast forward from that origin story about 3 years or so? We're in our new house now and Tigger still always hides and never comes to see me unless I'm sick or sometimes in the mornings. I usually see him around about once or twice a day. I go 3-4 days without seeing him and decide to look for him. I scour the whole house, trying to find him and calling his name. My parents get home from work or wherever they went and I was all: "Mommy, I can't find Tigger anywhere. Where's he hiding? I wanna see him!" and THEN they tell me, "Tigger died honey, we had to get him put down a few days ago because he was getting kidney problems."  

You don't even know how hard I cried, FAF. You don't even know. 

Now I'm tearing up again, FFS. I loved that cat and I was so crushed that I didn't get to even say good bye. :'c


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> While we're sharing pet stories, I used to have a cat named Tigger (loloriginal) when I was little. He was never very social to me, except during mornings or when I was feeling sick. He would come over and headbump me and I would hug him and hold him and not even feel sick anymore. We got him at the humane society after we had seen a cat with similar markings run around outside our house all the time. I always told myself it was the same cat, but it probably wasn't and I was probably just too young to notice the difference. Anyways, so fast forward from that origin story about 3 years or so? We're in our new house now and Tigger still always hides and never comes to see me unless I'm sick or sometimes in the mornings. I usually see him around about once or twice a day. I go 3-4 days without seeing him and decide to look for him. I scour the whole house, trying to find him and calling his name. My parents get home from work or wherever they went and I was all: "Mommy, I can't find Tigger anywhere. Where's he hiding? I wanna see him!" and THEN they tell me, "Tigger died honey, we had to get him put down a few days ago because he was getting kidney problems."
> 
> You don't even know how hard I cried, FAF. You don't even know.
> 
> Now I'm tearing up again, FFS. I loved that cat and I was so crushed that I didn't get to even say good bye. :'c


 
Would have been NICE of them to tell you.  

And cats apparently are particularly prone to renal failure.  Wonder why...?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You don't even know how hard I cried, FAF. You don't even know.
> 
> Now I'm tearing up again, FFS. I loved that cat and I was so crushed that I didn't get to even say good bye. :'c


 ;~; oh god....


Another cat story for you guys. The EXACT day my mom came home from the military, a cat showed up on the doorstep. I named him Legend because he showed up out of nowhere. We fed him tuna and crushed up dog treats at first because my grandmother didn't want to keep him. But he stuck around, so my grandparents just caved in and let me keep him outside. That cat was the best goddamn cat ever. I taught it to sit, stay, beg, come, etc. And it would ring the doorbell at exactly 6:30 am every day to let us know he hadn't been fed. I loved him even more than my dog, because it seemed my dog liked my grandparents more than me, while Legend hated them. Smart cat. Anyways, one day I came home from school and noticed a tarp on the ground. Being a pretty curious kid, I lifted it and.....there was Legend. His eyes were wide open and his tongue was sticking out, but he was all in one piece. I fucking freaked and started screaming and crying. My grandmother came out and told me to calm down.
"He's just a cat," she said. I about fucking slapped her.

They buried her on bad soil where they couldn't grow anything. No marker, nothing. I came back the next day and left something on his grave....a gift from my mom. It was a real silver necklace. She told me to never lose it or give it away, but it was worth it. For all I know, it's still there.

RIP Legend <3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't have any sad stories


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder if anyone remembers the thread I posted where I said I'd decided I literally hated my dad because he ran over one of our cats (who was practically still a kitten) and left her brother without a sister, then showed like, zero emotion over it. My mom has since come to believe she probably had already died in the path of where he backed out and he just ran over the corpse. She'd been fixed recently and she said that happens sometimes, though that's the first _I've_ ever heard it. I _still_ suspect she's just rationalizing for him and while she's right that cats usually know enough to get out of the way the moment they hear a vehicle start up, he was pissed and tore out of the driveway fast, so how do I know she didn't just freeze out of shock?

I still haven't really forgiven him and seeing what kind of family he comes from, who are similarly callous to the point of being near-sociopathic, it's just reinforced my view.


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Aug 18, 2010)

The video is meh... its a cat dead, its the way the people put things that make you think its something important or even more sad than it already is... 
But what I find sad or patethic, is for starters the person who was filming the whole scene, and second the people that answer on youtube, everyone giving confort to each other... but in truth their morbid minds in search for sad pleasure, wath this kind of video over and over again...

sigh...

And thats all...

about cat sad stories...unmmm I had my cat kuroguchi... he was with me since I was 14...he was your average back and white cat,and was a lazy cat; we loved him, and he was cute and carign with the family (even though I have an scar he made me once <.<)...the thing is...when he turned 5, he suddenly became sick, renal failure was it... we tried to save him, and for a month he lived ...everyday fighting with him, going to the vet...etc, but the vet, one day said...that there wasnt anything else to do to him...just give him a "no suffering dead" meaning euthanasy , I had to agree...cried, with my cat for some minutes, and gave him to the doctor... I acompanied him in his last moments ...and then buried him on my yard ...his cold body ...sigh... anyhow I loved the cat...but as they say life goes on for the ones who are still alive.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: bump*



habnabit said:


>



Why do you always post the same image of a fat dog?


----------

